

Ask HN: What do you think of my new blog called Progressive Geeks? - Dmunro

http://progressivegeeks.com/home<p>The idea is a blog that blends topics that interest my friends and I: Progressive politics, science, and technology
======
jws
Clickable for people that can't be bothered to use both hands:
<http://progressivegeeks.com/home>

Found ∪, wanted ∩.

------
mindcrime
Like the science and tech bits, could do without the progressive politics bit.
As a libertarian, I find that I agree with progressives on a few things; but
there's an air about most (not all!) self-styled progressives that annoys me.

~~~
Dmunro
Yeah that is one potential problem, turning people off with politics. Really I
think Progressives serve the science and technology sectors better than any
other party/political group though, which is why we decided in the end to put
these three topics together

